# dbhost 10x16 gambrel barn with loft



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

dbhost said:


> All I want is a 12x16 gambrel barn with a loft..


I built this 10 x 16 barn style shed to store lumber and some tools. I built it for less that $700.00 But I dont think you could duplicate it for that. I got some great deals on wood. The 2 runners under it are 4x6 creasote. The floor joist and studs and rafter are all glued together. Basicly I built frames or ribs. I built the first one and used it for the pattern for all the rest. As I stood them up I nails 1x4s on the inside untill I nailed the T111 plywood siding on the outside. Every place wood touches wood, it is glued with yellow wood glue. The floor is one layer of 1" toung & groove plywood. The roof is 1/2 plywood, tarpaper and 3 tab shingles and it has a 12" wirly bird vent. The 4ft french door unit was donated by my employer. All the rafters was made from scrap 2x4x4ft and the truss plates where scrap 1/2 plywood. Every crack and seam was caulked after it was built. I did this because I was going to be storing cabinet grade plywood in it and I didnt want to have a bug/tree roach problem. I think it could be built fairly cheep though.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's some sweet lookin shed!!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

For the amount of space getting taken up in my shop by stores... I'm thinking a small shed might not be a bad idea.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Handy,
Nice job on the shed. I love building sheds. They are great projects to do and fun to boot. Every time I used to build a shed or a garage for somebody else, and I stood inside when it was done, I wanted to run home and build one for me.:laughing: Something about a brand new storage space that's cool.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, the whole reason / thinking behind it is twofold.

#1. LOML wants to park the car in the garage.

#2. I measured out what I am currently working in, because the garage has all the lawn and garden, BBQ, camping gear etc... and I am currently squeezed into 10' x 10' working space. 12x16 would feel cavernous, and with it being a dedicated space, I could actually keep LOML from moving her flower pot projects onto my workbench...

Both my city, and my HOA want engineered drawings for the project, which I cannot provide without either hiring an engineering firm, or buying pre done plans. Which brought me to http://www.barnplans.com/minibarn.html and while there are cheaper plans out there, this is one of the few commercially available plan sets that meet the standards. 

I talked with a friend of mine that recently put up a larger version as a garage, and his ran $5,000.00 or so with a poured concrete slab, insulation, and electrical. 

Another advantage of this particular plan is ceiling height. At least in the 16x24' size it has an 8' ceiling before the supports for the loft.

I figure I am going to have to chuck my quarters into a REALLY big jar to get this done...

12x16 = 192 sq ft, plus the loft, which I figure I will build out to 12x12. Max out as much area as I can while still allowing for passing larger material up. I have a Window unit AC that the box says is good for 400 sq ft, I plan on using that, and my radiator for climate control, bringing 60 amp electrical service in, and insulating the snot out of it...

A couple of items that are going to push my cost up, and I am bargain hunting for those are...

#1. Windows. Since I am in a coastal county, my new install windows have to be rated for Category 3 hurricanes. 
#2. Siding. I don't want to mess with it once it's on, so Hardi Panel here I come! 
#3. Peg board line all the walls. If I want to hang a hook somewhere I am going to be able to!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a set of plans from Lowe's or home Depot for $19.00 or so. I didnt follow the plans, I just needed a place to start.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job.  Great storage.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Due to the current economic / job climate, my tax load went up, while my household combined income took a huge hit (LOML got laid off). The shed project is on temporary hold. We have decided to snowball our existing debt until it is gone, and save up for a shed (no using credit at all here). 

So for the time being... I am busting my chops trying to finish a couple of home projects (Roofing, fence, and some landscaping remodeling) that will allow me to make the space for the shed... (bye bye nasty old deck I never used, bye bye Crepe Myrtle, and Hibiscus in the middle of the yard (prior owners placement, NOT mine...) and lastly... Bye Bye to the elm tree that is way too close to my foundation...

In goes patio of recycled red brick pavers (recycled from a friend's property). The plan is to lead the patio right up to where the foundation for the shed will be laid out. 

With any luck, I should be free of a couple of credit cards, and the rest of my truck payment by this time next year and stashing cash away for the shed...

Of course if anybody wants to donate to the help dbhost build a shed fund, PM me and I will send you info on where to send the funds... (Can you blame a guy for trying?)


----------

